# hitching I-5/Pacific Coast Highway



## nameless (Apr 17, 2011)

im heading outta orange county, ca heading north.. whats the best highways to hitch?? i know the 5 takes me all the way up to oregon, but i know nothing of which roads i can or cant hitch on for i got here by bus.. anyone with experience from this area with some good advice?? thanks!


----------



## livefreeordie (Apr 17, 2011)

LA sucks to hitch out of. If i were you i would try to get on a bus to santa barbara(like 25 dollar bus from LA). From there you should be able to hitch from one of the on-ramps to the 101. The I 5 is a desert wasteland until you hit like Fresno so I would avoid that. If there is a sign that says no pedestrians, you can risk it but most likely you'll get a ticket and sometimes they make you walk BACK to where you got on. If the highway is a two lane you can walk on it. The 1(PCH) is cool and scenic but you have to get out of LA to even think bout a ride. Hope this helps.


----------



## GutterGrayse (Apr 17, 2011)

Get on a bus that'll take you to the 101, it's easier to hitch from that area than I-5.


----------



## tautoutrain (Apr 17, 2011)

I'd hitch along the 101, cause there's nothing off the 5.


----------



## bryanpaul (Apr 18, 2011)

i-5 is yucky.... yeah stay on 101/1 the whole way ...at least till you git up to the bay area..you oughtta take it all the way up tho ....redwood(weed) country and shit ...byootiful.....look up the "vista" bus you can get from LA to santa barbara fer a few bucks....have fun


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Apr 18, 2011)

Go 5 if you are in a hurry.
Otherwise stay on the 101 or PCH 1.

Get to LA and hitch on PCH 1 at Topanga Canyon,
Buses go from Santa Monica.

I got stuck in Santa Barbara on the 101 near Pismo Beach though.
Good Luck.


----------



## tautoutrain (Apr 18, 2011)

True on what Ziggy says, since theres nothing on the 5, people feel obligated to pick you up, where the 101 is pretty


----------

